

US Fears Lower Dollar Because Of Bitcoin Currency Boom - jadeddrag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNfaNCjmEiI

======
emhs
As the cryptocurrency community solves the problems of easy access on the go
and easy acquisition of the coins, it is inevitable that bitcoin, litecoin and
the like penetrate deeper into consumer markets. A problem in this, however,
is that getting a wallet synced with the blockchain is becoming a longer and
heavier process. A solution to consider going forward is the possibility of
micro-centralization, where consumers would have their own micro-servers that
their mobile devices would access, just like the mobile bitcoin wallet clients
that use APIs on public wallet hosts. In this way consumers would not have to
sync the increasingly weighty blockchain to their mobile devices. All the same
methods of interacting would be available: QR codes encoding addresses, easy
sending of money, etc. The difference would be that the servers would have to
default to a secure but simple set up in the beginning. Perhaps entering a
one-time key generated by the server (displayed on a tiny screen, perhaps?)
into the mobile client to start a handshake process?

